# Solar powered spray



## broncoace67 (Mar 15, 2009)

Anybody ever try those solar powered thingamabobs that shoot a spray of water up in the air? I was thinking about trying one for aeration in the pond.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm honestly not familiar with what you're talking about, but if it's solar powered and a water pump it's likley going to be horrible to use the way you're hoping too. There are solar powered air compressors out there that do an okay job at aerating ponds, but I've seen them slow way down during periods of cloudy days ect.


----------

